# Great Dry Yeast and Brewing Document



## smurfe (Nov 11, 2009)

This was posted on the new AHA forum. Thought I would post it here as well. If I use a dry yeast for beer this is the brand I use. Never had a disappointing result with it. This article is very informative on using dry yeast as well as numerous tips for a more successful fermentation. 

View attachment Tips-Tricks.pdf


----------

